# A Hero of a Dog.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Saw this story and thought it was intresting. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,463326,00.html

The first link is a written story, but within the story is a link to a video of the dog saving another dog. 
So if you dont want to watch but only read you are safe.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, this is REALLY touching. 

First I thought, "Oh, he just wants to eat him" but then I realized that he was trying to use his "arms" to pull the dog over and not his teeth. 

I wish I could have a dog but my brother is allergic. I think they're better than humans.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I've seen dogs do some pretty amazing things, but it took a lot of guts for this fella to go out there & rescue his friend.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats a sad story.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing story. The video has been removed due to Terms of Use violation from YouTube.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are other copies out there. They cant stop them all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zLpnxqhIHc

I think it probably was flagged because fox news gave them thousands of hits in a short time.


----------

